# cherry chipolte bbq/finishing sauce



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

finally opened a jar of this last night. wow it was money. I put it on reheated pulled pork, but this is going on smoked ribs sometime soon. I actually used chipolte powder and hot sauce instead of the tabasco chipolte sauce

cherry chipolte bbq sauce
2 cups ketchup
1 cup cherry preserves
1/2 cup cherry juice
1/2 cup packed brown sugar
3 tablespoons cider vinegar
1 1/2 tablespoons chipotle pepper sauce (find it near tabasco sauce)
1 tablespoon worcestershire sauce
1 tsp minced garlic
1 tsp onion powder


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

If you think that's good you should try raspberry chipolte sauce.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Another yummy one.......

http://www.tastefullysimple.com/Culture ... owTop=true


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is what I use for adding additional flavor to my pulled pork. It can be made up and stored safely in the fridge for extended periods of time; a retired ketchup bottle works well for storing and serving the sauce over your pulled pork.

*Finishing Sauce for Smoked Pulled Pork*
1 Cup Cider Vinegar 
2 Tablespoons Brown Sugar 
1 Teaspoon Tony Chachere's Cajun Seasoning 
1 Teaspoon Course Black Pepper 
1 Teaspoon Red Pepper Flakes 
-_Warm the Vinegar up enough so that it disolves the Sugar well. Then add the remaining ingredients. _


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

mossy,

thats all i put on my pulled pork now. i doesn't taste like much until you put it on the meat but man is it good when you do!!

do you put any mustard on you pork before you put it in??? I have found it makes huge difference in getting that bark on it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Norm70
Sure do use mustard, helps keeps the rub on,improves the bark and by the time the pulled pork is done there is no leftover mustard taste.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

found out mixing some morgan with my apple juice spray when i put it on the smoker works awesome too. if you have ever used mad hunky rub on the pork you know what i am talking about if not order some of that stuff it is frickin awesome!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Morgan and apple juice is great together as a spritz.

Ordered and received the Mad hunky rub, but haven't tried any yet.....


----------

